# lookin to temporarily locate to Canada probably for a year or two



## Stevo138 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been to all kinds of websites trying to decipher the red tape I gotta go through but I just wanna find a job in Canada and live there how do i even start?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Stevo138 said:


> I've been to all kinds of websites trying to decipher the red tape I gotta go through but I just wanna find a job in Canada and live there how do i even start?


1) what age are you?
2) what do you do for a living?


----------



## Stevo138 (Jan 30, 2012)

I change oil... and I'm 24


----------



## Stevo138 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ultimately all I do is minimum wage jobs... but want to screen print shirts


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Stevo138 said:


> I change oil... and I'm 24


Steve, 

Your best bet is to look at a WHV (Working Holiday Visa). Checkout:-
Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Work Visa For Work Holidays in Canada for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Stevo138 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry me being the stupid American I am I forgot to mention I'm a citizen of the United States so I don't think that will apply


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Stevo138 said:


> Sorry me being the stupid American I am I forgot to mention I'm a citizen of the United States so I don't think that will apply


You could have done it under NAFTA North American Free Trade Agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia but I'm afraid you don't qualify either. 

Nonetheless, you can also try to find employment using search engines, such as monster.ca, kijiji.ca, etc and try to find an employer willing to hire you and to go through the process of obtaining the so called LMO Labour Market Opinion Basics Please read it carefully, get familiar with it and come back if you have any questions.

If LMO is approved, you then can go to a Port Of Entry (POE), and obtain your Temporary Work Permit (TWP) Working temporarily in Canada.

Animo 
(Cheers)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Contact one of the following, they should be able to help you with SWAP or BUNAC or whatever the appropriate program is called. US residents are just as entitled as UK to do a year here.

Travel CUTS USA
1 800 592 CUTS (2887)
Travel CUTS - Work Abroad | Travel CUTS

or

BUNAC
P.O. Box 430 
Southbury, CT 06488 USA
Tel: (203) 264-0901 or 1-800-GO-BUNAC 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: Work Abroad, Summer Camp, Volunteer Abroad Gap Year and Working Holiday Visa - BUNAC


----------

